# النـــــــــــاقل العمــــــــــلاق c-130



## شفق الصباح (8 مارس 2009)

*C-130 HERCULES*



*الناقــــــــــــــل**العمــــــــــــــــــــلاق*​








*DESCRIPTION:*




Development of the C-130 Hercules began in the early 1950s, and the popular transport continues to be produced in large numbers half a century later. New C-130J and L-100 airframes continue to enter service both for military and civil operators, a trend which shows no signs of slowing for at least the next several years. 



Following the Berlin Airlift and the Korean War, the USAF realized the need for a new transport with a large unobstructed cargo space, turboprop engines for better performance, and rough field operational capability. The winner of the USAF design competition was the Lockheed C-130. With a high-mounted wing to maximize cargo space and a hydraulically-operated ramp at the rear of the fuselage, the C-130 set the standard layout for all future cargo aircraft. 



The initial C-130A was so popular with pilots and capable of such exceptional performance that the basic airframe was soon adapted to numerous other tasks. Many early models were converted to AC-130 aerial gun ships equipped with large-caliber guns and heavy armor. Other applications in which the C-130 has found success include search-and-rescue, airborne refueling, airborne early warning, and special forces transport. 



Over 2,000 C-130 aircraft have been built in numerous variants. Current production is focused on the latest C-130J models. 



_Data below for C-130H and AC-130U_



_Last modified 17 December 2008_ 



*HISTORY:*



*First Flight*



(YC-130A) 13 August 1954



(C-130A) 7 April 1955



(C-130E) 25 August 1961 



*Service Entry*



(C-130A) December 1956



(C-130B) May 1959



(C-130E) August 1962



(EC-130E) 1986



(MC-130E) 1966



(C-130H) June 1974



(AC-130H) 1972



(EC-130H) June 1974



(MC-130H) June 1991



(WC-130H) 1964



(C-130J) February 1999



(HC-130P/N) 1964



(MC-130P) 1986



(AC-130U) 1995 



*CREW:*



(C-130E/H) five: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, flight engineer, loadmaster



(EC-130E) 16: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, mission control chief, flight engineer, loadmaster, five electronic communications systems operators, five electronic communications systems operators



(MC-130E) nine: pilot, co-pilot, two navigators, electronic warfare officer; flight engineer, radio operator, two loadmasters



(EC-130H) 13: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, flight engineer, electronic warfare officer, mission crew supervisor, four crypto logic linguists, high band operator, acquisition operator, airborne maintenance technician



(MC-130H) seven: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, electronic warfare officer; flight engineer, two loadmasters



(WC-130H) six: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, flight engineer, aerial reconnaissance weather officer, dropsonde system operator



(C-130J) three: pilot, co-pilot, loadmaster



(EC-130J) 10: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, mission control chief, loadmaster, five electronic communications systems operators



(HC-130P/N) 10: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, flight engineer, airborne communications specialist, two loadmasters, three pararescuemen



(MC-130P) eight: pilot, co-pilot, right navigator, left navigator, flight engineer, communications systems operator, two loadmasters



(AC-130U) 13: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, fire control officer, electronic warfare office, flight engineer, TV operator, infrared detection set operator, loadmaster, four aerial gunners​



*C-130 panel*






​

*PASSENGERS:*



92 troops, 64 paratroops, or 74 stretchers 



*ESTIMATED COST:*



(C-130E) $11.9 million



(C-130H) $30.1 million



(EC-130E) $70 million



(MC-130E) $75 million



(AC-130H) $132.4 million



(EC-130H) $30.1 million



(MC-130H) $155 million



(WC-130H) $13 million



(C-130J) $48.5 million 



(EC-130J) $90 million



(HC-130P/N) $18.4 million



(MC-130P) $75 million



(AC-130U) $190 million




*AIRFOIL SECTIONS:*




*Wing Root*



NACA 64A318 



*Wing Tip*



NACA 64A412 



*DIMENSIONS:*



*Length*



97.75 ft (29.79 m) 



*Wingspan*



132.58 ft (40.41 m) 



*Height*



38.25 ft (11.66 m) 



*Wing Area*



1,745 ft2 (162.12 m2) 




*WEIGHTS:*



*Empty*



75,745 lb (34,430 kg) 



*Normal Takeoff*



155,000 lb (70,455 kg) 



*Max Takeoff*



175,000 lb (79,380 kg) 



*Fuel Capacity*



_internal:_ 44,240 lb (20,108 kg)



_external:_ 18,160 lb (8,255 kg) 



*Max Payload*



42,580 lb (19,355 kg) 



*PROPULSION:*



*Powerplant*



four Allison T56-A-15 turboprops (plus jet-assisted takeoff capability) 



*Thrust*



18,032 shp (13,448 kW) 



*PERFORMANCE:*



*Max Level Speed*



_at altitude:_ 385 mph (620 km/h)



_at sea level:_ unknown



_cruise speed:_ 345 mph (555 km/h) 



*Initial Climb Rate*



1,900 ft (579 m) / min 



*Service Ceiling*



33,000 ft (10,060 m) 



*Range*



_typical:_ 2,160 nm (4,000 km)



_ferry:_ 4,270 nm (7,900 km) 




*ARMAMENT:*



*Gun*



(normal) none



(AC-130U) one 105-mm howitzer, one Bofors 40-mm gun, one GAU-12/U 25-mm six-barrel gun (3,000 rds) 



*Stations*



2 hardpoints 



*Bomb*



GBU-43 Massive Ordnance Air Blast, BLU-82 Daisy Cutter ​






​









*KNOWN COMBAT RECORD**:*



Vietnam War (USAF, USN, USMC, 1965-1972)



Iran - Operation Eagle Claw (USAF [C-130, KC-130], 1980)



Grenada - Operation Urgent Fury (USAF [C-130, AC-130, EC-130, MC-130], 1983)



Panama - Operation Just Cause (USAF [C-130, AC-130], 1989)



Iraq - Operation Desert Storm (USAF, USMC [C-130, AC-130, KC-130], 1991)



Bosnia - Operation Deliberate Force (USAF [EC-130E/H, AC-130H, MC/HC-130P], Italy [C-130], Spain [KC-130], 1995)



Kosovo - Operation Allied Force (USAF [AC-130H], 1999)



Afghanistan - Operation Enduring Freedom (USAF, USMC [C-130, AC-130U, EC-130, KC-130], 2001-present)



Iraq - Operation Iraqi Freedom (USAF, USMC, Japan [C-130, AC-130U, EC-130, KC-130], 2003-present) 





*3-VIEW SCHEMATIC:*​
















*مع خالص دعواتكم*​


----------



## سلام العراق (8 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا أخي على هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## samizzo (10 مارس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور ...


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر 

انت من انشط اعضاء منتدى الطيران


----------



## bryar (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة عن طائرة س 130


----------



## 5A-ALI (26 مارس 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أبريل 2009)

بــارك الله لك اخـي الكريـم


----------



## شفق الصباح (4 أغسطس 2009)

سلام العراق قال:


> تسلم يا أخي على هذه المعلومات الجميله





samizzo قال:


> مشكككككككككككككككككككككور ...





مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> الف الف شكر
> 
> انت من انشط اعضاء منتدى الطيران





bryar قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات القيمة عن طائرة س 130





5A-ALI قال:


> مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر





م/ مصطفي قال:


> بــارك الله لك اخـي الكريـم
> 
> خالص التحايا لكم أخواني الأعزاء
> ومشكورين علي المرور والتعقيب


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*بــارك الله لك اخـي الكريـم *​


----------



## wdelrasheed (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
جدا على المعلومات، حسب معلوماتي من مزاياها
_Short Takeoff Area & Short __Landing Area_


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع


----------

